# Meet The Littles



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

2 females and 1 male cream crested legbar born yesterday. I have one more batch of 6 in the incubator and 6 under a broody legbar

These 2 females and the rir mix born 2 weeks ago are going to the couple who gave me the red coop as a thank you. 
The roosters will be all sold except 1 that we are keeping. The other 2 batches will be sold at the poultry show in may


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Awww, how cute!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Ali (Mar 27, 2016)

Love, love, love baby chicks, could watch them all day lol


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Good job,M E!You're getting to be a pro!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol I know!! 12 more eggs to hatch next week hahaha


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

They're so sweet!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The Littles were sold tonight for $60.... which now that money is going to the new coop bill started building for me.
Now if I could have hatch out trios I'll be happy or all females...now I have 12 more chicks to sell


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The couple who were supposed to take them I never heard from so I sold them


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow. You sell chicks? That's great. I would probably be doing it too, and I could probably keep them separate, but the risk is too high that they would carry Marek's.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I just started hatching and selling. The eggs are all from my hens , I'm npip ai H5 H7 clean as the state comes twice a year to test my flock. Can eggs I hstch from my own hens have mareks?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I was a nurse for 23 yrs and when "the state" came for inspections everything was total chaos.So what does "the state" do at your business?Who is it,the agriculture dept.?Just being nosey...


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The dept of agriculture 
I signed up as the testing is free here in nj. If I want to ship eggs over state lines or sell chicks over state lines I need to be tested. (I'm sure alot don't test and ship and sell over state lines)
The dept of ag comes put twice a year and I hand each chicken to the girl one at a time and she does a saliva swab and a needle on the wing for blood. She puts each in a test tube and part of the results show up right there and the other has to be sent out. I'm clean for pollurum avian flu and whatever H5 and H7 means.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh wow. Do you ever get stressed out when it comes time for testing?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Nope , I don't go to shows and I can only buy birds from other npip flocks so I don't get stressed


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

That's cool,plus you get a clean bill of health from the state.I'm just learning about all the great things the Dept. of Agriculture does,thanks to this website.


----------

